# Fixing lathe to floor



## kevincoxshall (Feb 14, 2012)

Today I fixed my lathe to my concrete garage floor. The lathe is a BH600 from warco. I did this because at the higher speeds I noticed it vibrating. I used those coach bolts that don't need a sleeve. I managed to get a total of 5 bolts into the floor. 3 into the headstock end and 2 into the tailstock end. 
















To move the lathe I used a 4 ft metal bar and some wood to raise the lathe enough so I could place 4mm ply under the stand. This meant the lathe could slide easier. With this lathe the tail stock is very easy to slide but head stock is very heavy. I moved most of the headstock end using leverage. After lots of fiddling to get the machine to line up with the holes I drilled, I realised I could slide the headstock end on the ply wood. Do mind your back if you are trying this. I developed a technique where I hold onto the tray, lean over as much as possible and let your leg do the pushing work. 
I used 6mm bolts which are quite small. The reason for this is because there is only 55mm for the length of the bolt. I also used washers. I couldn't get a ratchet spanner to fit in so its a bit fiddly with just a spanner but do-able. 
The manual says to do this or use straps if your floor is not level. I wanted a 'hidden' job so i chose this method. I have heard of using resins to fix bolts into the floor. Setting bolts at the time of concreting etc. 
Can I ask what everyone else has done?
All comments welcome. 
Kevin from Jersey CI


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 14, 2012)

Good job Kevin!

The most important question is:

Do you notice any difference when using the lathe?

Andrew


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 14, 2012)

Kevin,

My lathe, maybe just a little larger than yours, but the same sort of layout, is supported on eight bolts, with heads to the floor, using nuts on the bolts for leveling adjustment.

I have had no problems, in over three years, of the machine 'creeping' or losing level, despite not being fixed down solidly to the floor.


John


----------



## n4zou (Feb 14, 2012)

I have my lathe on a heavy duty roll around work bench I purchased at auction at an airport. It has a Boeing data plate on it. The machinery it contained had been removed. Apparently it contained a portable hydraulic unit that was used to operate hydraulic equipment in aircraft. I mounted my 12X36 import lathe on it. It has 4 levelling jacks with rubber pads. I roll it into position and use the jacks to level it. I've never had any problems operating it like that. It's nice when it comes time to clean or repair it. The starting capacitor centrifugal switch burned out in the motor and would have been a real pain to work on if I could not have pulled the lathe away from the wall.


----------



## bezalel2000 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Kevin
It just happens I was planting my new 2me lathe last weekend.
I had the advantage that the lathe was not insitu to start with.
With the lathe totally out of the way suspended on slings in a 750kg engine crane, I was able to invert the bench cupboards and accurately measure the bolt hole dimensions.
Carefully transfer the measurements to the floor.
Place the bench over the markings and verify the bench was square and sufficient room for the dwarf tray.
Marked the through the holes to confirm the original mark up lined up with the holes in real life.
When I started to drill the 12mm holes for the masonry anchors there was a tendency for the drill to wander. So I resorted to drilling a 6mm pilot
Which went in straight on the line, also made drilling the 12mm hole a lot easier.
Once all 8 anchors were in the holes bench could be lifted onto the studs - tighten up the nuts check for level and lower the lathe onto the dwarf tray.
On my last lathe coolant used to leak out through the mounting bolt holes. So this time I put a bead of engineering silicone around each bolt hole above and below the tray before lowering the lathe into place.

(PS: sorry about the focus of the first photo didn't notice the camera was in macro iill after thejob was finished)


----------

